# "Like" a Facebook page to play a song (Like Protest the Hero's)



## jamsea (Feb 27, 2011)

Protest The Hero | Facebook

Anyone know how to set this up? In order to play Scurrilous you have to "like" the facebook page. I'm trying to do something similar with the band page for my band, but I can't figure out how. Any else know how to do this or know of a similar service that will do this?


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 27, 2011)

Seems kind of like a cheap tactic to me, maybe I should figure it out


----------



## ZackP3750 (Feb 27, 2011)

try messing around in the privacy settings. Make it so only people who like your page can access certain things....? There's gotta be some kind of setting there, I doubt its some kind of coding issue.


----------

